# is xperia Neo V better?



## princeabhishake (Jul 5, 2012)

I will buy a phone next month 

my budget is strictly around 15 k

primary use is music, videos, Gaming, offline GPS.

android 2.3 or higher. Front camera is prefarable.

Big screen 3.5 or higher inch screen.   

Long battery back up.  

Considering NEO V.

Is there any better option


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

Neo V is a nice phone for 15k, but its going to discontinue soon, will be replace with neo L.

For long battery backup the best you can get is HTC ONE V with better camera, screen and incredible 10 hours of 3G talktime, but costs 17k.


----------



## devips (Jul 5, 2012)

You can try Huawei Ideos X5 Pro, available at flipkart for 13,800. 3.8 screen, gingerbread Os upgradable to ICS. 5 mp cam. Great buy at the price.


----------



## red dragon (Jul 5, 2012)

Try to increase your budget by 2k and follow rider's suggestion(I usually never suggest htc,but the One V seems good!)


----------



## techlover (Jul 5, 2012)

^ +1 ...spend a little more and go for HTC ONE V  ...you can get it around 16.5k 

Neo V is good but a bit old


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

16.5k where?


----------



## akii17kr (Jul 6, 2012)

rider said:


> 16.5k where?



search on google bro ..
it knws everything...


----------



## Ironman (Jul 6, 2012)

neo V is good 
Plus You get unlimited TrackID Music Recognitions (Only Available in Sony Phones) Free [Only Requires a active internet connection]
Which is great


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 6, 2012)

Neo V is a good phone.
One V is good too but it has some software issues, which will be hopefully fixed in the next update.But right now I think its not a good idea to buy it.


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

akii17kr said:


> search on google bro ..
> it knws everything...



No, it is not in google


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 6, 2012)

You guys forgot that One V doesn't have front camera and OP asked for a phone with front camera. So Sola is also ruled out.
Galaxy Ace 2 would have been perfect for you but sadly no news of its launch.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 6, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> You guys forgot that One V doesn't have front camera and OP asked for a phone with front camera. So Sola is also ruled out.


he said its preferable but not mandatory.


One V is far better than Neo V
if u compare the display of both side by side u will know it.

go for One V


----------



## prds359 (Jul 6, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> Sola is also ruled out. Galaxy Ace 2 would have been perfect for you but sadly no news of its launch.



Sola's minimum price is Rs. 19,990 Sony Xperia Sola: Flipkart.com
OP's budget is 15k max. Galaxy ace is a good choise. If u can manage 500rs more then go for Galaxy Ace Plus for Rs. 15,500 Galaxy Ace Plus S7500: Flipkart.com may be u can get it for lesser price from local retailer.


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

ebay link Xperia Sola is of 17,990 INR plus 10% off if you have coupon code. 
Flipkart is no longer a good website, they are overpriced, no coupon code system and lost reliability.


----------



## prds359 (Jul 6, 2012)

U r ri8 friend, @rider. Well, to the OP, I totally forgot to mention this mindblowing smartphone, that is Sony Ericsson Live With Walkman, at totaly eye catching price, www.ebay.in/itm/Brand-New-Original-Sealed-Sony-Ericsson-LIVE-WALKMAN-/130584293501


----------



## anoopjylive (Jul 6, 2012)

rider said:


> Flipkart is no longer a good website, they are overpriced, no coupon code system and lost reliability.


No bro.Flipkart is still the best in terms of reliability and service and delivery times.Save for the standalone 2-3 cases.The only thing is that they demand a premium price over the market and also other competitors.So considering VFM flipkart is definitely a bad choice.I suggest buying from local shops.They might offer @ even less than some online stores and you dont even need to wait for any delivery and see, verify and then buy.


----------



## princeabhishake (Jul 7, 2012)

thanks for the replies Guys

SE Live with walkman is Good But its screen is small(3.2)

and HTC one V doesn't has a front cam.

Sola is out of my budget

I will consider HTC one V and NEO V.


----------



## techlover (Jul 7, 2012)

HTC ONE V is 17.5k if u buy it online ....but try local stores in your vity ..they will give you cheaper


----------



## anoopjylive (Jul 7, 2012)

princeabhishake said:


> thanks for the replies Guys
> 
> SE Live with walkman is Good But its screen is small(3.2)
> 
> ...



Do consider the xperia U bro.Its a good choice.Save for the medium battery backup.But still it wont dissapoint you..And is a good choice ..


----------



## Minion (Jul 7, 2012)

Xperia u too is a very good phone.


----------



## princeabhishake (Jul 11, 2012)

Xperia is Good But it has limited memory(only 4GB)

No external SD card


----------



## anoopjylive (Jul 11, 2012)

princeabhishake said:


> Xperia is Good But it has limited memory(only 4GB)
> 
> No external SD card



yea ryt..(its 8gb actually..user accessible is 6gb)..Or you can rather wait for the Neo L or upcoming xperia lineup..Coz almost all the current ericsson models will be replaced soon.Or if you cant wait still samsung and htc are good options..


----------



## sainath (Jul 11, 2012)

rider said:


> Neo V is a nice phone for 15k, but its going to discontinue soon, will be replace with neo L.
> 
> For long battery backup the best you can get is HTC ONE V with better camera, screen and incredible 10 hours of 3G talktime, but costs 17k.



Xperia Neo L is not going to launch in India. It's only for Chinese market.


----------



## princeabhishake (Jul 15, 2012)

i read NEO V's ICS update is a bit laggy.Is it true.?

If true then wat is needed to run ICS smoothly


----------



## techlover (Jul 16, 2012)

sainath said:


> Xperia Neo L is not going to launch in India. It's only for Chinese market.



I think you are mistaken bro

See here 

*www.bgr.in/news/sony-to-launch-xperia-go-ion-and-neo-l-in-india/

Sony announces Xperia Neo L priced at Rs 18,500


----------



## kool (Jul 16, 2012)

Sony Ericsson Xperia Neo V Mobilephone | eBay

@Rs.12,490.00 

get 10% extra off if u've ICICI credit card


----------



## sainath (Jul 17, 2012)

techlover said:


> I think you are mistaken bro
> 
> See here
> 
> ...



Ohh Sorry!  Flipkart is also showing coming soon...


----------



## anoopjylive (Jul 17, 2012)

princeabhishake said:


> i read NEO V's ICS update is a bit laggy.Is it true.?
> 
> If true then wat is needed to run ICS smoothly



Actually the ICS is no perfect on any models..There is still room for improvement.ICS is not stable like GB too.But though you get new features added.And about the lag its hardware thing.And you can do nothing about it.Sony itself warns in their site at least 1 GB RAM is needed to run ICS smooth.(But although ,i feel, had the Android versions been optimized to the max, things would have definitely improved).Other than root and try some custom ROMs which might be a bit more smooth and stable( if any available).Nonetheless  ICS is no big lagging either.You could go with it.My friend had the Neo V on which he was reluctant to update to ICS hearing the whole lag reports.But later he decided for a try and it did go cool.No major lags he say.Maybe you can go through a coupla reviews on ICS updated Neo V s.

If the 'Project Butter' is applicable for Neo V (which i just hope) things might get even better i guess..


----------



## samir_mankar (Jul 17, 2012)

the neo v and xperia pro are available on ebay for around Rs.13,000. 
Not sure abt warranty. The price might be because both the handset will be discountinued soon. At present the htc one v might be good phone. htc one v


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2012)

check this benchmark 

*im.tech2.in.com/gallery/2012/jul/xperiasolabenchmarks_131830096837.jpg


----------



## anoopjylive (Jul 17, 2012)

samir_mankar said:


> the neo v and xperia pro are available on ebay for around Rs.13,000.
> Not sure abt warranty. The price might be because both the handset will be discountinued soon. At present the htc one v might be good phone. htc one v


Yea..the deal is nice.And by the way the warranty is dealer's warranty.Not the manufacturer warranty.Also the products are most bought probably through the Grey market though you can be assured about the genuineness of the product.
Like i suggested the xperia u is a good option..Its available at E bay under 15000..You can check that too.But i would strongly suggest the xperia u than the One V.You wont have any issues unless you need a lot of storage.


----------



## hareesh (Jul 19, 2012)

Neo L available @17999 (pre order)

Sony Xperia Neo L - Buy Online in India for Rs.18,499 as on 18th July 2012 - Price, Features, Reviews, Specifications, Photos, Videos | BuyThePrice.com


----------



## ajaymailed (Jul 19, 2012)

hareesh said:


> Neo L available @17999 (pre order)
> 
> Sony Xperia Neo L - Buy Online in India for Rs.18,499 as on 18th July 2012 - Price, Features, Reviews, Specifications, Photos, Videos | BuyThePrice.com


nice replacement for Neo V, increasing display size to 4 inch was good thing. But why only single core scorpion and adreno 205 what happened to Novathor dual core.


----------

